# RSPCA. Good news....?



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Interesting article in RSPCA magazine on exotics.

In a nutshell they see exotics as a growing problem for them so they are training some inspectors to be "exotics officers". They are also developing more exotic facilities at their centres.

The campaign is very much about encouraging research before you take on an exotic rather than banning:

"The RSPCA is not against people keeping exotic pets as long as the needs of the animal can be met, what we have an issue with is people taking on animals without researching how to care for them first". 

They do want a ban on primates as pets, and they do want to reduce the number of wild caught animals being imported.

They do also think people should buy books from reputable experts and not rely on internet forums. (made me smile).

Looks like a general step in the right direction though.

If you could resist posting the usual "I hate the RSPCA/I don't trust them blah blah blah BS posts that normally follow anything to do with the RSPCA I would be grateful. Thank you.


----------



## Selecta (May 10, 2014)

Like you say, sounds like a step in the right direction, but then again if people researched before getting an animal and looked after them properly the RSPCA would not need to get involved, so it starts with the hobby really.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Lets just hope they get trained properly, and even more so on different species care, would hate to hear of their rep trained ppl mistakenly removing someones reps due to their care, if they arent clued up properly about it in the first place. A step in the right direction yes, as long as their training is given by ppl in the know with all the correct facts, and not anyone like the apa.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

mitsi said:


> Lets just hope they get trained properly, and even more so on different species care, would hate to hear of their rep trained ppl mistakenly removing someones reps due to their care, if they arent clued up properly about it in the first place. A step in the right direction yes, as long as their training is given by ppl in the know with all the correct facts, and not anyone like the apa.


 Couldn't agree with this more mitzi. I don't hold my breath - have you read some of their care sheets?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

jools said:


> Couldn't agree with this more mitzi. I don't hold my breath - have you read some of their care sheets?


No I havent had that pleasure.


----------

